# smith machine squats



## murphy2010

ok well first off, i know smith machine squats are bad on the knees and a regular bb squat is much better. however, i dislocated my shoulder about 3 weeks ago, and i dont feel comfortable yet to do bb squats as i want my shoulder to heal abit more before putting it behind the bar.

So today when doing legs i tried smith machine squats, but only by putting my good arm behind the bar, and letting the other rest down by my side, and it worked fine.

So given these circumstances i wondered if it would be worth doing 3 heavy sets of these until i can do barbell squats again.

thanks


----------



## Magnum26

I do my squats and calf exercises on one of these, I prefer the seated machine to the stand up ones as it puts less pressure on the spine and more focus on the legs. It also means you don't need your hands at all. I rest my on top of my legs.


----------



## Galaxy

Magnum26 said:


> I do my squats and calf exercises on one of these, I prefer the seated machine to the stand up ones as it puts less pressure on the spine and more focus on the legs. It also means you don't need your hands at all. I rest my on top of my legs.
> 
> View attachment 90841


Isn.t that just a leg press


----------



## GolfDelta

Magnum26 said:


> I do my squats and calf exercises on one of these, I prefer the seated machine to the stand up ones as it puts less pressure on the spine and more focus on the legs. It also means you don't need your hands at all. I rest my on top of my legs.
> 
> View attachment 90841


You don't do squats on that machine,it's a leg press.


----------



## Franko1

Jay Cutler does smith squats so they cant be that bad.

Good leg training video aswell.


----------



## Guest

Magnum26 said:


> I do my squats and calf exercises on one of these, I prefer the seated machine to the stand up ones as it puts less pressure on the spine and more focus on the legs. It also means you don't need your hands at all. I rest my on top of my legs.
> 
> View attachment 90841


There called leg presses my friend


----------



## Gym-pig

Jd123 said:


> There called leg presses my friend


It is a leg press although I suspect its called something similar to a sledge squat .

Sledge squat machines are excellent if you have shoulder issues , they look vaguely similar to the above photo but you are lying down

I do smith machine squats because of shoulder issues and they dont give me any issues with my knees . Start light though until you are happy with your foot position , for some reason when you get it wrong you can end up pushing through your toes rather than heels


----------



## silver

Smith machine squats take the strain off the knees.... Thats the whole point


----------



## MattGriff

Saftey bar squats - problem solved.

Smith machine squats shoul dbe reserved only for those who are in leg/hip rehab or are that advanced they are in refinement phases of training such as when Dorian and Jay do them.

Otherwise you are just another *** who doesn't squat properly with tons of excuses and chicken legs.


----------



## murphy2010

MattGriff said:


> Saftey bar squats - problem solved.
> 
> Smith machine squats shoul dbe reserved only for those who are in leg/hip rehab or are that advanced they are in refinement phases of training such as when Dorian and Jay do them.
> 
> Otherwise you are just another *** who doesn't squat properly with tons of excuses and chicken legs.


or ive recently dislocated my shoulder and i cant get my arm behind the bar without pain and risk of injury yet?

the whole idea of me doing smith squats is so i can do them with one hand on the bar and still maintain balance, atleast ill still be squatting and not making excuses!


----------



## MRSTRONG

murphy2010 said:


> or ive recently dislocated my shoulder and i cant get my arm behind the bar without pain and risk of injury yet?
> 
> the whole idea of me doing smith squats is so i can do them with one hand on the bar and still maintain balance, atleast ill still be squatting and not making excuses!


arm should be below the bar pushing upwards not behind .


----------



## murphy2010

ewen said:


> arm should be below the bar pushing upwards not behind .


its just a funny angle thats nagged my shoulder last time i did some ligament damage to the shoulder, im too scared to try it yet considering this time the damage will be worse


----------



## MRSTRONG

murphy2010 said:


> its just a funny angle thats nagged my shoulder last time i did some ligament damage to the shoulder, im too scared to try it yet considering this time the damage will be worse


if you dont have access to a safety bar then do front squats .


----------



## murphy2010

ewen said:


> if you dont have access to a safety bar then do front squats .


i keep trying these at a light weight for practise, but i just cant get the form down for them :/ ill get it eventually


----------



## Glassback

I do squats on the smith machine and my legs are brilliant on them. No problem at all - get on with it mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

murphy2010 said:


> i keep trying these at a light weight for practise, but i just cant get the form down for them :/ ill get it eventually


watch some of the oly lifters on youtube .


----------



## MattGriff

murphy2010 said:


> or ive recently dislocated my shoulder and i cant get my arm behind the bar without pain and risk of injury yet?
> 
> the whole idea of me doing smith squats is so i can do them with one hand on the bar and still maintain balance, atleast ill still be squatting and not making excuses!


Do you not know what a saftey bar is?


----------



## murphy2010

MattGriff said:


> Do you not know what a saftey bar is?
> 
> View attachment 91060


well, i do now 

wish my gym had one of them


----------



## mikeod

mate the last gym i trained at,the owner was in to lifting and if some of the members suggested he get a new piece of kit and he thought the gym would benefit, he would get it. ask the owner, you never know, unless you train bannatynes or some other $hitehole like that


----------



## MattGriff

Glassback said:


> I do squats on the smith machine and my legs are brilliant on them. No problem at all - get on with it mate!


I am dubious for some reason, possibly due to your avatar - if your legs are akin to your torso I feel the adjective 'briliant' is probably a tad over the top.


----------



## defdaz

MattGriff said:


> I am dubious for some reason, possibly due to your avatar - if your legs are akin to your torso I feel the adjective 'briliant' is probably a tad over the top.


You need to learn to read. :lol: He means that he doesn't get any joint or tendon issues from doing them.


----------



## Milky

MattGriff:3368032 said:


> I am dubious for some reason, possibly due to your avatar - if your legs are akin to your torso I feel the adjective 'briliant' is probably a tad over the top.


You also need to take into consideration he has come back to training from a broken back before making petty bitchy comments TBH.


----------



## MattGriff

defdaz said:


> You need to learn to read. :lol: He means that he doesn't get any joint or tendon issues from doing them.


As it was sarcasm you missed then I'll refrain from the reading classes, interesting you read connotations into one post and then not another though 



Milky said:


> You also need to take into consideration he has come back to training from a broken back before making petty bitchy comments TBH.


Not withstanding it was banter and far more tame than things I have seen yourself involved in (perhaps I am not in the click?); you need to take into account what the word 'brilliant' actually means before jumping in with 'petty bitch mod comebacks'.

Are his legs luminescent, dazzling or sparkling? His torso isn't, just like most humans I would wager.

As such even if it was intended as a sardonic remark technically it would be factual and as such your post still would be irrelevant.

Apologies if it has upset you today, or gone over your head for whatever reason but it is not what you seem to think it is.

I would never cite anyone for training after injury after going through two operations and the frustrations of training myself (and I doubt they affected me as much as the injury in question) and indeed stated earlier in this thread that smith squats are used by those in rehab.


----------



## Ems

I've had to move over to the smiths machine for squats to an imbalance in my right hip. I did one legged squats followed straight away by normal squats - I found I executed the movement so much better as my right side had to perform equally which has today left my legs and glutes useless lol. I don't think it's **** using it, who cares, as long as you're able to execute the movement correctly.


----------



## Milky

MattGriff:3368244 said:


> As it was sarcasm you missed then I'll refrain from the reading classes, interesting you read connotations into one post and then not another though
> 
> Not withstanding it was banter and far more tame than things I have seen yourself involved in (perhaps I am not in the click?); you need to take into account what the word 'brilliant' actually means before jumping in with 'petty bitch mod comebacks'.
> 
> Are his legs luminescent, dazzling or sparkling? His torso isn't, just like most humans I would wager.
> 
> As such even if it was intended as a sardonic remark technically it would be factual and as such your post still would be irrelevant.
> 
> Apologies if it has upset you today, or gone over your head for whatever reason but it is not what you seem to think it is.
> 
> I would never cite anyone for training after injury after going through two operations and the frustrations of training myself (and I doubt they affected me as much as the injury in question) and indeed stated earlier in this thread that smith squats are used by those in rehab.


Nothing to do with being in a click what so ever.

It read like a bitchy comment so l commented.

Also regardless of wording, one mans opinion of briiliant may not be anothers. Who is right who is wrong ?

I would also add this post was reported hence my involvement so clearly at least 3 people misread your banter.


----------



## eezy1

ur legs are gonna grow regardless. i only do squats on the smith. i just place feet a touch more forward than you would be able to free bar. no knee issues at all since switching


----------



## 25081

I only have a smith machine at my gym and no barbells to squat. The way I see it, its smith or not squat at all. I know which one of those options I would choose.


----------



## Milky

eezy1:3368351 said:


> ur legs are gonna grow regardless. i only do squats on the smith. i just place feet a touch more forward than you would be able to free bar. no knee issues at all since switching


Slight tangent were not allowed to squat in our smith machine for some reason.


----------



## miguelmolez

Does your gym have a hack machine? might be a bit better on your shoulder with the padding.


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Slight tangent were not allowed to squat in our smith machine for some reason.


ask the manager why


----------



## 25081

Milky said:


> Slight tangent were not allowed to squat in our smith machine for some reason.


Strange :confused1:


----------



## Milky

ShaneB said:


> Strange :confused1:


Yeah he'sa bit odd in some ways lad who owns it.

Can understand he's spent a hell of a lot of money setting the place up but the rules sometimes get a bit annoying.


----------



## MattGriff

Milky said:


> Nothing to do with being in a click what so ever.
> 
> It read like a bitchy comment so l commented.
> 
> Also regardless of wording, one mans opinion of briiliant may not be anothers. Who is right who is wrong ?
> 
> I would also add this post was reported hence my involvement so clearly at least 3 people misread your banter.


I would presume one uses the dictionary definitions of words?

In doing so I am sure re-reading you are intelligent enough to understand it is not a bitchy comment and merely a play on words.


----------



## simonthepieman

The worst thing about using the smith machine?

telling your parents you are gay


----------



## MRSTRONG

simonthepieman said:


> The worst thing about using the smith machine?
> 
> telling your parents you are gay


What's up with being gay then ?

Don't mind a bit of cock after a few smith squats although I've never used the smith to squat 

There is always a way to squat , it could be ask a couple guys to lift the weight up or clean then front squat or join a gym that has a squat rack .


----------



## Mish

My LA Fitness has a smith but when i asked them why we can't get a squat rack their reply was

'We don't want bodybuilders training here'

This is indeed real life :wacko:


----------



## simonthepieman

ewen said:


> What's up with being gay then ?
> 
> Don't mind a bit of cock after a few smith squats although I've never used the smith to squat
> 
> There is always a way to squat , it could be ask a couple guys to lift the weight up or clean then front squat or join a gym that has a squat rack .


in all fairness. I wouldn't have an issue with my son being gay, but i would disown him if he only squatted in the smith machine


----------



## Hera

MattGriff said:


> *I would presume one uses the dictionary definitions of words?*
> 
> In doing so I am sure re-reading you are intelligent enough to understand it is not a bitchy comment and merely a play on words.


I know the definition of condescending.


----------



## Magnum26

Both squats and seated leg presses utilize the hip, knee and ankle joints to create the the exercise movements. Both exercises target the quads, hamstrings and gluteal muscles. The squat and seated leg press exercises also increase coordination and muscular strength, and boost metabolism.

Can't see much difference between the two, apart from the "leg press" takes the strain off the spine.

Or am I wrong again? :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Magnum26 said:


> Both squats and seated leg presses utilize the hip, knee and ankle joints to create the the exercise movements. Both exercises target the quads, hamstrings and gluteal muscles. The squat and seated leg press exercises also increase coordination and muscular strength, and boost metabolism.
> 
> Can't see much difference between the two, apart from the "leg press" takes the strain off the spine.
> 
> Or am I wrong again? :crying:


You are wrong .


----------



## biglbs

Magnum26 said:


> Both squats and seated leg presses utilize the hip, knee and ankle joints to create the the exercise movements. Both exercises target the quads, hamstrings and gluteal muscles. The squat and seated leg press exercises also increase coordination and muscular strength, and boost metabolism.
> 
> Can't see much difference between the two, apart from the "leg press" takes the strain off the spine.
> 
> Or am I wrong again? :crying:


Many more muscles are recruited with freeweights,that is why they are the tools of favour for mass,however the smith has helped me to continue training in the past ,when i could barely walk.


----------



## MRSTRONG

The smith machine does have a use although not for an able bodied person ....


----------



## Smitch

Tried squats on the smith and they just seem wrong, however i tried them it just felt awkward.


----------



## Magnum26

biglbs said:


> Many more muscles are recruited with freeweights,that is why they are the tools of favour for mass,however the smith has helped me to continue training in the past ,when i could barely walk.


So should I start doing some smith squats then as well or instead of "leg presses"?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Magnum26 said:


> So should I start doing some smith squats then as well or instead of "leg presses"?


start doing some squats and fcuk smiths and leg presses off .


----------



## martin brown

ewen said:


> start doing some squats and fcuk smiths and leg presses off .


But, like most, what if I want to put in the minimal effort possible...


----------



## MRSTRONG

martin brown said:


> But, like most, what if I want to put in the minimal effort possible...


do your squats and go home


----------



## biglbs

Magnum26 said:


> So should I start doing some smith squats then as well or instead of "leg presses"?


Ahh there is no medical problems for you is there?

I mean you are not like op?

So you presume i will say 'yes,do it it will work?'

well no mate,as i and everyone else who has a clue has said and let us be clear here

"SQUATS RECRUIT MORE MUSCLE AND WORK BETTER,THOUGH IF YOU ARE INJURED OR UNABLE TO SQUAT THEN OK"(you are not though,perhaps take up golf)


----------



## justin case

i wonder what the actual percentage difference is in effectiveness between a squat on the smith and a free squat....i can do a smith squat and the guides and runners never contact each other, its just like doing a free squat, a lot of people go forwards or back and use the guide rods as a crutch.


----------



## biglbs

justin case said:


> i wonder what the actual percentage difference is in effectiveness between a squat on the smith and a free squat....i can do a smith squat and the guides and runners never contact each other, its just like doing a free squat, a lot of people go forwards or back and use the guide rods as a crutch.


31.29% mate in favour according to figures:lol:


----------



## dtlv

Never done smith squats, but in theory as already said back squats recruit more muscle, especially the stabilisers.... they still look a good exercise though; any form of squat performed properly and with intensity and correct loading will help leg development.


----------



## justin case

i think with a smith squat you have to learn a new form totally different to a free squat to be able to maximise its benefits..when you unrack 200kgs on the smith, you have 200kgs on your shoulders, and if you go down in correct form without using the guides as a crutch you will be subjecting your legs to that poundage and they will benefit from it.


----------



## Milky

justin case said:


> i think with a smith squat you have to learn a new form totally different to a free squat to be able to maximise its benefits..when you unrack 200kgs on the smith, you have 200kgs on your shoulders, and if you go down in correct form without using the guides as a crutch you will be subjecting your legs to that poundage and they will benefit from it.


Is that you in your avi you miserable angry looking git !!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Is that you in your avi you miserable angry looking git !!
> 
> :lol:


Welcome to Ukm pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Is that you in your avi you miserable angry looking git !!
> 
> :lol:


haha i bet its like looking in a mirror :whistling:


----------



## justin case

lol it was a joke pic for another forum..nothing to do with body building....i'm really quite a happy chap.


----------



## Milky

justin case said:


> lol it was a joke pic for another forum..nothing to do with body building....i'm really quite a happy chap.


Yeah l can see that !

:lol:


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> haha i bet its like looking in a mirror :whistling:


Where's that ban button :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Where's that ban button :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


next to the rep button


----------



## justin case

anyway smith machines are old hat now, they will slowly disappear off the scene....jones machines are the future...lol


----------



## justin case

now we are talking...lol


----------



## dtlv

justin case said:


> now we are talking...lol


That looks great fun, lol, really want a go just to see how it balances!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> next to the rep button


You both have forgotten where that is:lol:


----------



## biglbs

justin case said:


> anyway smith machines are old hat now, they will slowly disappear off the scene....jones machines are the future...lol


that never was their real names lol


----------



## MattGriff

Katy said:


> I know the definition of condescending.


Given words no longer mean what they do, fact is irrelevant and to fit in with the apparent Chinese democracy I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## Hera

MattGriff said:


> Given words no longer mean what they do, fact is irrelevant and to fit in with the apparent Chinese democracy I will take that as a compliment.


 :yawn:


----------



## MattGriff

Katy said:


> :yawn:


Urban Dictionary.com



> 2. <yawn>
> 
> Internet speak for "Oh sh*t. I just lost the argument."


----------



## dtlv

lol, we still arguing about the difference between figurative and literal meanings of words? Just brilliant! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I have one that may be in the dictionary,probably not.......Clunt,,,,,a cross between a clown and a cvnt,,,,?pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I have one that may be in the dictionary,probably not.......Clunt,,,,,a cross between a clown and a cvnt,,,,?pmsl


what does pmsl mean ?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> what does pmsl mean ?


Words,it crossed my loopy and slightly advanced mind:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Words,it crossed my loopy and slightly advanced mind:thumb:


oh i see .

:confused1:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> oh i see .
> 
> :confused1:


I doubt it mate,,,,,


----------



## bulitz

.


----------



## biglbs

bulitz said:


> .


Agree


----------



## Glassback

MattGriff said:


> I am dubious for some reason, possibly due to your avatar - if your legs are akin to your torso I feel the adjective 'briliant' is probably a tad over the top.


Thanks for the PM apologising - water off a ducks back - once a broken back, x2 fracture dislocation of the Lumbar region, ruptured nerves in both legs, femoral and sciatic in left. The fact I can walk in to a gym is nothing short of a miracle.

The assumptions you make say more about you than it does me my friend.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Glassback said:


> Thanks for the PM apologising - water off a ducks back - once a broken back, x2 fracture dislocation of the Lumbar region, ruptured nerves in both legs, femoral and sciatic in left. The fact I can walk in to a gym is nothing short of a miracle.
> 
> The assumptions you make say more about you than it does me my friend.


good to see you online buddy hope your well .


----------



## Glassback

Katy said:


> I know the definition of condescending.


Very good !



justin case said:


> anyway smith machines are old hat now, they will slowly disappear off the scene....jones machines are the future...lol


They were 20 years ago weren't they?



ewen said:


> good to see you online buddy hope your well .


I'm here mate been working a lot but Putting the workouts in mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Glassback said:


> I'm here mate been working a lot but Putting the workouts in mate.


thats good to hear fella , bed is calling will have to have a catch up soon , hope all is well with family and buisness stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Nickthegreek

Nothing wrong with smith machine squats in my opinion.

Just wrap up your knee's if your are concerned about joints and take joint care supplements.


----------



## Magnum26

biglbs said:


> Ahh there is no medical problems for you is there?
> 
> I mean you are not like op?
> 
> So you presume i will say 'yes,do it it will work?'
> 
> well no mate,as i and everyone else who has a clue has said and let us be clear here
> 
> "SQUATS RECRUIT MORE MUSCLE AND WORK BETTER,THOUGH IF YOU ARE INJURED OR UNABLE TO SQUAT THEN OK"(you are not though,perhaps take up golf)


I'm a little wary with my back, as I slipped 4 discs a few years ago, but I always thought that the leg press worked the same muscles. But I don't know anything, hence why i'm on here. I will try some smith squats for now until I am comfortable enough to do normal squats.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Magnum26 said:


> I'm a little wary with my back, as I slipped 4 discs a few years ago, but I always thought that the leg press worked the same muscles. But I don't know anything, hence why i'm on here. I will try some smith squats for now until I am comfortable enough to do normal squats.


i would do sh1t loads of core work and functional based stuff then squat with a bb .

once the spinal muscles are strong you should have any problems .


----------



## Magnum26

ewen said:


> i would do sh1t loads of core work and functional based stuff then squat with a bb .
> 
> once the spinal muscles are strong you should have any problems .


#

I do things like deadlifts and rows, lat pull downs etc to try and help. What would you class as functional based, I have no idea what you mean? :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Magnum26 said:


> #
> 
> I do things like deadlifts and rows, lat pull downs etc to try and help. What would you class as functional based, I have no idea what you mean? :sad:


you need the spine to function as it should and while the exercises you list are good you need the back strength of a gymnast so back to basics with planks hyper extensions knee/leg raises russian twists and ab wheel .

add in squats 3x week like on the stronglifts 5x5 routine .


----------



## Magnum26

ewen said:


> you need the spine to function as it should and while the exercises you list are good you need the back strength of a gymnast so back to basics with planks hyper extensions knee/leg raises russian twists and ab wheel .
> 
> add in squats 3x week like on the stronglifts 5x5 routine .


Thanks man I'll give that a go. :laugh:


----------

